# Gulf shores pier



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

We got them on jigs tiped with shrimp


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul! I'm guessing there were four of you


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Pompano right?


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

What's the bag limit on those in ALA. "6"


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Nice haul! I'm guessing there were four of you


 yes i was waiting for someone to ask


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, wasn't trying to be "that guy"!

Nice pomps


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Very very nice. Pom Pom Pom Zum Zum zum.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

bakbone said:


> What's the bag limit on those in ALA. "6"


 3 I think.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------

